
Mark Zuckerberg Finally Speaks About Cambridge Analytica - dsacco
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180321/17312239474/mark-zuckerberg-finally-speaks-about-cambridge-analytica-it-wont-be-enough.shtml
======
dsacco
Ben Thompson mentioned this article in this morning’s Stratechery. It raises
an interesting point that Facebook (and Zuckerberg in particular) may be using
the Cambridge Analytica public backlash to justify locking down their data
even more, which could establish a deeper moat for them.

